# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  تراز کردن عناصر gwt?

## mazdadoost

با سلام آیا می توان در GWT تمامی عناصر را راست به چپ تراز بندی نمود؟ در صورت امکان منبعی معرفی نمایید؟
با تشکر/

----------


## behrooj

پیشنهاد می-کنم نمونه-ی خود GWT رو مطالعه کنید:
http://gwt.google.com/samples/Showca...html?locale=ar

این نمونه-ها در بسته-ای که برای GWT دانلود می-کنید موجوده و میشه از CSSهاش استفاده کرد.

----------

